# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  فواید گیاه خواری !

## Team Sar Dadbin

*  توی   این اوضاع و حال ، از هدایت فقط میشد فواید گیاهخواریش رو خوند! خب از  اسم  کتاب مشخصه . درش هدایت هزار و یک دلیل معتبر و یا احساسی میاره که  آدم رو  به گیاهخواری و عدم گوشت خواری ترغیب کنه . که به نظرم دلایلش  منطقی میان .  شاید اینو میگم چون خودم هیچ وقت با گوشت خوردن میانه ی خوبی  نداشتم .  باری .. مثل همیشه چند تیکه از کتاب: 
"  به راستی چرا زندگانی ظالمانه ی  آدمیزاد باید سبب آنقدر درد و زجر دیگران  را بیهوده فراهم کند و از هم در  شکستن خوشبختی و سرور جنبندگان استفاده ی  موهوم بنماید ؟ آیا تمدن اون  ناگزیر است که به خون بی گناهان آلوده بشود ؟  هرچه بکارند همان را درو  خواهند کرد .انسان خون می ریزد . تخم بیدادی و  ستمگری می کارد پس در نتیجه  ثمره جنگ و کشتار و درد و ویرانی می درود .  انسانیت پیشرفت نخواهد کرد و  آرام نخواهد گرفت و روی خوشبختی و آزادی و  آشتی را نخواهد دید تا هنگامی  که گوشتخوار است ." 
"انسان  همیشه پرستش پیچیدگی و ظاهر  سازی را می کند . هرچه آسان و طبیعی ست به چشم  او خوار می آید از این رو  زندگانی را پیوسته دشوار نموده و گمان می کند به  خوشبختی خواهد رسید، در  صورتی که همیشه از او رو برگردان است. خوراک چیزی  ست که به منتها درجه ی  پیچیدگی رسیده. پختن یعنی خراب کردن و از حال طبیعی  خارج کردن خوراک ها یا  برای این است که مزه ی آنرا بپوشاند  مثل گوشت تا به زائقه ی فاسد شده ی  ما لذت بکند . و تمام اینها نتایج بدی برای سلامتی خواهد داشت." 
" مثلی ست به فرانسه که گویا از کانت گرفته شده.می گویند: به من بگو چه می خوری، به تو میگویم که هستی " 
"  در نتیجه ی گوشتخواری ست که نژاد  انسان فاسد شده ، پاکیزگی و سادگی خود را  از دست داده است . عادات و اخلاق  او پر از آرایش و درشتی گردیده . زیر دست  آزاری و درندگی و خونخوای برای  آن است که از خون حیوانات تغذیه می کند." 
"(و اینجا شعری از سعدی آورده (:
شنیدم گوسفندی را بزرگی/ رهانید از دهان چنگ و گرگی
شبانگه کارد بر حلقش بمالید/ روان گوسفند از وی بنالید:
گر از چنگال گرگم در ربودی / بدیدم عاقبت گرگم تو بودی"  ! 
"انسان  می کشد . برای خوردن می کشد .  برای شفا دادن می کشد . برای آمرزیدن می کشد  . برای پوشش برای پول برای  جنگ کردن برای علم برای تفریح و بلاخره می  کشد... فقط برای کشتن ." 
*

----------


## AmirAria

البته بهتره گیاهان رو هم نخوریم چون به هر حال غذای گاو و گوسفنده .
پ.ن : عقیده هر شخص در جای خودش محترم ولی چیزی که حلال خداست رو استفاده کردن مشکلی پیش نمیاره ، البته هر چیز به اندازه

----------


## mehrab98

میگن خود صادق هدایت برای شیرینی چاپ کتابش به کل فامیل چلو کباب داد حالا با یبار خوندن این کتاب گیاه خوار میشن بعضیا  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## iranfair

آیا ممکن است برای افراد دسته اول که از آنها یاد کردید، خام‌گیاهخواری خطراتی هم داشته باشد؟
اگر در خام‌گیاهخواری شناختی روی ترکیبات گیاهان نداشته باشیم، مضراتی بدن را تهدید می‌کند. برخی از حبوبات و میوه‌ها به‌طور طبیعی سمومی دارند؛ مثلا کلم‌ها یکی از بهترین منابع غذایی و دشمن سرطان معده لقب گرفته‌اند. اما از سوی دیگر ترکیباتی دارند که اگر به‌طور دائم میل شوند بدن قادر به تامین ید خود نیست. یا سیب‌زمینی که نشاسته دارد اگر خام خورده شود نشاسته‌اش قابل هضم نیست و علاوه‌بر آن جوانه آن سمی دارد که اگر از دوز معینی فراتر رود کشنده است. یا سویا منبع ارزشمندی از پروتئین ترکیبات آلی دارد. اما اگر روی اصول مصرف نشود به دلیل ترکیباتش می‌تواند مانع تجزیه پروتئین‌ها و تبدیل آنها به اسید‌آمینه‌‌ها شود. رعایت گیاهخواری با شناخت نسبت تلفیق غلات و حبوبات و پروتئین‌ها برای افرادی که مخصوصا درگیر چاقی هستند می‌تواند مفید باشد

----------


## MaTiin

منم شدیدا  میخوام گیاه خوار بشم مهمترین دلیلش هم اینکه دیگه علاقه ای ب غذا هاای رایج ایرانی ندارم.هم از نظر ذائقه وهم از نظر فواید
ولی نه برنامشو دارم نه وقت رفتن و گرفتن برنامه نه زمان اجرای برنامه   :Yahoo (4): 
تو ایران گیاه خواری از نظر زمان و هزینه خیلی سخته

حالا ادم با هزینش کنار میاد ولی گاهی برا پیدا کردن یه چیزی باید3-2 ساعت وقت بزاری که در برخی موارد هم اصلا پیدا نمیشه
تازه برا منی که تو ی شهر با اقلیم خوب از نظر کشاورزی  زندگی می کنم

----------


## elL

عاااااااااالی بود استارتر عزیز
عذاب وجدان گرفتم :Yahoo (2): 
دیگه گوشت نمیخورم خدایا منو ببخش :Yahoo (101):

----------


## After4Ever

من خودم میخوام گیاهخوار بشم ولی نمی خوام ناگهانی رژیم رو تغییر بدم....
فعلا که خوردن گوشت قرمز رو کلاً حذف کردم
فقط غذای دریایی می خورم
*دوستان بحث گیاهخواری 2 تا دلیل داره*
یکی اینکه واقعا کشتن موجودی که درد رو حس می کنه واقعا خلاف انسانیته 
حتی یادمه یکجا خوندم عالمای یهودی بشدت کشتن حیوان رو نقد کردن و از گیاهخوارا تمجید کردن
دوم اینکه مهمترین مشکل کره ی ما مسئله ی global warming می باشد یعنی زمین به شدت داره گرم میشه بدلیل اینکه ما یک سوم از گیاهان رو برای غذای حیوانات بکار می بریم!
در نتیجه حیوانات هم گاز های گلخانه ای تولید می کنند
این رو هم بگم حیواناتی که انسان پرورش می ده واقعا زندگی نمی کنند!!
تمام این حیوانات در بدترین شرایط زندگی می کنند در گاوداری ها فقط 3 متر به هر گاو جا میدن بعدش هم گرسنه نگهشون می دارن تا غذای زیادی بخورن و زودتر چاق بشن!
یک لحظه تصور کنید همچین کاری رو با انسان بکنند
* به نفع آینده ی این کره خاکی است که گیاهخوار بشیم* 




> میگن خود صادق هدایت برای شیرینی چاپ کتابش به کل فامیل چلو کباب داد حالا با یبار خوندن این کتاب گیاه خوار میشن بعضیا


لطفا در مورد چیزی که اطلاع ندارید نظر ندید

----------


## fardad1

من اکثرأ با هدایت هم نظر بودم ولی من این نظرشو قبول ندارم 


اولأ اگر جانوران جان دارند گیاهان نیز جان دارند اگه ما بیام به جانوران حمله نکنیم و !گیاه بخوریم تنهأ فرقش در اینه که جاندار دیگری را خوردیم 




عزیزم اینجا زمین بخور تا خورده نشه 

با طبیعت باید مثه خودش جنگید

----------


## After4Ever

یک مسئله دیگه 200 ساله پیش برده داری یک چیز عادی بود
میگفتن مگه سیاه ها درد حس می کنند
مگه سیاه آدم هستن
مگه سیاه موجود زنده هستن

ولی الان چی؟؟؟
الان حتی بی وجدان ترین انسان ها هم به این اعتقاد دارن که سیاه موجود زنده هستن و حق دارن حقوق شهروندی داشته باشن

در ضمن هیچ دینی با برده داری مخالفت نکرد اون وقت توقع دارید با گوشت خواری مخالفت کنه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## After4Ever

> من اکثرأ با هدایت هم نظر بودم ولی من این نظرشو قبول ندارم 
> 
> 
> اولأ اگر جانوران جان دارند گیاهان نیز جان دارند اگه ما بیام به جانوران حمله نکنیم و !گیاه بخوریم تنهأ فرقش در اینه که جاندار دیگری را خوردیم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عزیزم اینجا زمین بخور تا خورده نشه 
> ...


به این مغلطه میگن قیاس مع الفارق
https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%82...A7%D8%B1%D9%82

----------


## fardad1

ببخشید هر جاندار قدرت صدا تولید کردن نداشت (گیاه)  باید خورده بشه یعنی گیاه جان ندارد ؟!؟ 

  نظر بنده است مخالف هم بودید برام مهم نیس 


صادق هدایت هم گیاه خورد برای خود را کشتن

----------


## After4Ever

> ببخشید هر جاندار قدرت صدا تولید کردن نداشت (گیاه)  باید خورده بشه یعنی گیاه جان ندارد ؟!؟ 
> 
>   نظر بنده است مخالف هم بودید برام مهم نیس 
> 
> 
> صادق هدایت هم گیاه خورد برای خود را کشتن



فک کنم سواد شما در این حد نیست که گیاهان سیستم عصبی ندارن

----------


## Cyrus the Great

بابا بیاین برین درستو بخوین شما چی کار گیاه خواری یا گوشت خواری دارید؟اگه درستونو نخونین تو این بیکاری چیزی گیرتون نمیاد بخورین آخر به صورت خود به خودی ادم گیاه خوار میشه!!:troll (5)::troll (5):

----------


## fardad1

فکر کنم حق با شما باشه !

----------


## After4Ever

دوستانی هم که میگن *بخور تا خورده نشی* 
پیشنهاد می کنم برن سریال walking dead رو ببین 
در این سریال 10 ها بار این شعار گفته میشه
این سریال می خواد بگه آخرالزمان هیچ منجی و دجال و .....نیست فقط یک شعار باعث اخرالزمان میشه
*بخور تا خورده نشی 
*

----------


## mehrab98

> من خودم میخوام گیاهخوار بشم ولی نمی خوام ناگهانی رژیم رو تغییر بدم....فعلا که خوردن گوشت قرمز رو کلاً حذف کردمفقط غذای دریایی می خورم*دوستان بحث گیاهخواری 2 تا دلیل داره*یکی اینکه واقعا کشتن موجودی که درد رو حس می کنه واقعا خلاف انسانیته حتی یادمه یکجا خوندم عالمای یهودی بشدت کشتن حیوان رو نقد کردن و از گیاهخوارا تمجید کردندوم اینکه مهمترین مشکل کره ی ما مسئله ی global warming می باشد یعنی زمین به شدت داره گرم میشه بدلیل اینکه ما یک سوم از گیاهان رو برای غذای حیوانات بکار می بریم!در نتیجه حیوانات هم گاز های گلخانه ای تولید می کننداین رو هم بگم حیواناتی که انسان پرورش می ده واقعا زندگی نمی کنند!!تمام این حیوانات در بدترین شرایط زندگی می کنند در گاوداری ها فقط 3 متر به هر گاو جا میدن بعدش هم گرسنه نگهشون می دارن تا غذای زیادی بخورن و زودتر چاق بشن!یک لحظه تصور کنید همچین کاری رو با انسان بکنند* به نفع آینده ی این کره خاکی است که گیاهخوار بشیم* لطفا در مورد چیزی که اطلاع ندارید نظر ندید


شوخی کردم بابا.... اون خنده اخرشو بنگر... :/ حالا گیرم ندونم نداستن که عیب نیست...چرا همه تو این سایت با من بد رفتار میکنن :'(

----------


## mehrab98

اگه مشکلی داشت دینمون حروم میکرد... چیزایی که رو زمین افریده شدن برای استفاده کردن انسانن در محدوده ای که دینمون اجازه داده چون قطعا هرچی بگه درسته.حالا کسی دوست نداره و به احساساتش نمیخوره بحثش جداس.

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

غذا غذاست دیگه گیاه یا گوشت  سخت نگیرین  :Yahoo (21): 



پیام  اخلاقی: بخورید و بیاشامید ولی اسراف نکنید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

دلم کباب خواست :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Majid.V.Z

من خودم قراره یه رژیم خام خواری و به گونه ای گیاهخواری رو شروع کنم که این رژیم 15 روزه است!! نه برای حمایت از حیوانات یا هر چیز دیگه ای!! تنها بخاطر اضافه وزنم چون وزنم خیلی بالاست و باید تا عید 15 الی 20 کیلو گرم کم کنم!! میدونم اذیت میشم اما ارزشش رو داره!!

پ.ن: من عاشق گوشت هستم!! واقعا خوشمزه ست و هیچ چیزی رو به اون ترجیح نمیدم در غذا ها!!

----------


## setareh60

یقینا رژیم غذایی گیاهی بهتر هس ولی متاسفانه در کشور ما چون محصولات کشاورزی ارگانیک خیلی کم و با هزینه بالایی تولید میشه و در ثانی فقط در بعضی شهرهای بزرگ یافت میشه، داشتنه این رژیم سخته... تنوع محصولات کشاورزی هم خیلی کمه و کیفیت آنچنانی هم ندارن چه از نظر طعم و چه از نظر نحوه پرورششون البته نحوه تولید و پرورش مرغ و ماکیان و دام هم بدتر از محصولات کشاورزیه، نتیجه اینکه همه چیز بخورین!... در مورد این مساله فساد بدن انسان توسط مواد غذایی هم که استارتر گرامی گفتن یکی از دانشمندان ساسانی اگه اشتباه نکنم بنام پشوتن در زمان شاپور دوم (شاید هم شاپور اول) که استاد دانشگاه بزرگمهر یا همون جندی شاپور امروزی گفته بود که از عجایب مرگ انسان این است که در اثر مسمومیت مواد غذایی حاصل میشود!!!!

----------


## After4Ever

دوستانی که میگن دین گوشت خوارس رو رد نکرده باید بهشون یاد اوری کنم که دین برده داری رو هم رد نکرده

----------


## mehrab98

اها پس طرف حسابمون روشن فکره ... عذر میخوام بزرگوار...
والا این که تو خونت برای انجام کارات و به عنوان کمک حالت مستخدم داشته باشی و ازاش بهش پول غذا جا و مکان بدی شاید مثل یه سرایدار فک نمیکنم برده داری باشه. فکر کنم باید حواسمون به تعاریف کلمات باشه. من که نشنیدم پیامبر ائمه و بقیه برده داشته باشن‌... اگه مشکل با کل دینه که هیچ

ر.ا: اقا گیاه بخورید نوش جونتون ولی اینکه خودتو از نعمتای خدا محروم کنی حق النفس داره خودتو عادت میدی بالاخره اما یه جور ظلم به خودته.

----------


## AmirAria

> دوستانی که میگن دین گوشت خوارس رو رد نکرده باید بهشون یاد اوری کنم که دین برده داری رو هم رد نکرده


شما سند داری دین برده داری رو رد نکرده ؟!
احتمالا چون خوردن شراب همه از ابتدای دین اسلام حرام نبود شراب خواری رو همه رد نکرده 
عجبا 
اسلام با دستورات خودش کاری کرد عربستانی که اونقدر وابسته به سیستم برده داری بود 
در طی دویست تا سیصدسال بعد از ظهور اسلام دیگه برده ای یافت نشه 
کسی همه نقل نگیره

----------

